# Long Term Parking in Spain



## peteandgill (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,

We're planning our first extended trip to France/Spain in the autumn.

Rather than drive back to the UK in December, we wondered if parking the van for six weeks or so over the Christmas period near Valencia/Alicante/Murcia airport might be a better option, then return to the UK for six weeks or so, before continuing towards Portugal in February/March.

Has anyone experience of this? What are the likely costs? are there any particular places to park which you might recommend? Any particular pitfalls? 

thanks

Pete and Gill


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry can not help with where to park or cost but check with your insurance company first that you leave it unattended in another country for that length of time. Some insurers do not allow it.

Steve


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have an Irish friend who leaves his motor home at the airport cost about 1 euro per day. 

Can't get in touch with him as he is traveling home for the next few weeks.

Andy


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Stone's of benidorm do storage and will take you to the airport for a charge. I think the charge was 40 euros per week but that could be per month.

Ron


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I've sent you a PM.

Barry


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

StanDup said:


> I've sent you a PM.
> 
> Barry


Hi
If you sent it to me nothing has come through.

Ron


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Would you consider long term parking in Portugal? Safe, cheap storage on site and the owner will take you to Faro airport and pick you up?

JohnW


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

sweetie said:


> Sorry can not help with where to park or cost but check with your insurance company first that you leave it unattended in another country for that length of time. Some insurers do not allow it.
> 
> Steve


I can second this as we had a problem just leaving ours in France for a week and we would still be in the country. That was with MHF insurance and we had to have named fully secure garaging before they would cover it. The company we are with now will let us leave it as long as we are in the same country, but we cannot leave it overseas and come back to the UK, or leave it in say Spain and take a day trip to Portugal.
If anyone has insurance that does let them leave their MH overseas and fly back to the UK i would love to hear which company,
lala


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

lalala said:


> I can second this as we had a problem just leaving ours in France for a week and we would still be in the country. That was with MHF insurance and we had to have named fully secure garaging before they would cover it. The company we are with now will let us leave it as long as we are in the same country, but we cannot leave it overseas and come back to the UK, or leave it in say Spain and take a day trip to Portugal.
> If anyone has insurance that does let them leave their MH overseas and fly back to the UK i would love to hear which company,
> lala


And I'll third it! We've recently renewed with MHF and been told we cannot leave van unattended away from home for more than 36 hours without prior agreement from underwriters. There is quite a detailed form to complete (although Cassoa Gold storage only needs registration no.)


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

There's a very good long- term parking place/company on the N332 on the left hand side just to the North of the Calpe-south turnoff as you drive northwards on the N332. 

They specialise in motorhomes, caravans and boats. 

Looks very secure large tarmac compound with very big warhouse type building, and you can choose indoor or outdoor parking. 
Nothing against Stones parking, but this place looks a lot better/cleaner/highly secure (maybe more expensive of course!)

Can't remember the name/phone number at the moment, but I'll make a note next time I'm passing.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Or maybe easiest if you just book and park it with one of the several private parking companies located all around Alicante airport. 
They mini-bus you to the terminal and pick you up again. Some have indoor/covered parking, and all have 24 hour security in their compounds.

It's what we do with our car when we fly back to the UK/elsewhere.
Cost is about 25 to 30 euros per week for a car. They will sometimes haggle a bit if it's out of peak season and you are staying for several weeks.

Here's one site, but you can google 'alicante airport parking' to find many more and ring them/email for a quote:

http://www.europarkingalicante.com/


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I would suggest your best bet is to contact http://royalparking.es/en/

Used them for years with a car and they are first class. Totally secure and I didn't worry about insurance. They take you to the airport and when yiu return ring them and they pick you up.

Mike


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

This from another forum

Mediterraneo Guarda Caravanas are a family company who are putting their former furniture making factory business to good use. The place is like Fort Knox with great security. There is only one way into the concrete walled factory of 3500 sq.mtrs. with roll up doors and cameras and alarms everywhere. They have 2 different areas for caravan storage, one for people who come and go at weekends and a second storage area away from these caravans for long term storage accessed only by the company..

We accept that no storage is 100% perfect but this is the best we have seen. If you are looking for inside storage anywhere near Benicarlo this is well worth a look. Marta speaks excellent English and they are a pleasure to deal with.

www.guardacaravanas.com

ps They also store Motor Homes, cars, trailers and boats.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

If Malaga airport is any good for you then I can thoroughly recommend Autocaravanas Malaga

http://www.autocaravanasmalaga.com/

Antonio will drop you at the airport and pick you up again. He doesn't speak English but his wife Sara speaks perfect English and is always available on the phone. The compound is safe and secure with a service point and a motorhome washing area complete with elevated walkway, you can stay on site on arrival or departure if late or early flights. Best place I have seen anywhere. I have been leaving the van in either France or Spain every month for 5 years now so I have used a few places


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The answer seems to be... if you leave your van overseas, it is not insured. Under these circumstances are you willing to take the risk of theft, damage or even a fire with no claim on the insurance.
For what it is worth I did. I left my van on a campsite with friends nearby when my Mother-in-Law died and we had to fly home.
I suppose if a fire had destroyed the campsite, their insurance would have kicked in and if anything got broken or stolen it was down to me.
As will happen in most cases, nothing was broken, stolen or burnt but we were concerned until we got back.

Alan


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

There is an ACSI campsite at Bolnuevo, just outside Puerto Mazarron. They store 'vans.
Also Camping Arena Blanca in Benidorm. ( about 8 euros on the bus from Alicante airport.

Tams


----------

